# Opening Morning Success!!!



## acmckeage03 (Sep 3, 2013)

My fiancé Jessica Forster harvested not only her first buck but it was her first archery kill as well! Extremely proud of her for putting the first meat in our freezer for the 2014 season. 18 yds, perfectly placed arrow right through the middle of his heart! One happy guy here!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

thats awesome, I guess you can say she is hooked on archery now


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats on getting her started! Love to see the ladies hunting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck and congrats to her.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

neato


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done Jessica!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go. We had fun shooting with you two during league. I see she still guides that arrow perfectly. Great wok and congrats!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

congrats


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Marry that Lass. You are guaranteed to eat well:!:


----------

